# My PC turns off when playing games!!! Please Help!!



## RedArmy (Jan 23, 2005)

If you are spending some time reading this page, remember i really apreciate this as i had this problem for almost 6 months.

Basically when i start playing almost any game after 5 minutes sometimes 30+ minutes my PC decides to switch off. But then i can start windows normally without having any problems. This never happens when i am using Windows, only when playing games. 

By the way my PC was built from a scratch... 
I've got: AMD, 2200 MHx 
1 gb of ram
nvidia fx5200 256 mb
enough fans, processor has his own fan, graphic card has his own fan and plus PC case had two at the start!! So i don't think its due to overheating.

Please help!!!! Will really apreciate. Thank You if you read this!


----------



## Nikorasu (Jan 25, 2005)

That might be one of the viruses that shutdown your computer using the registry, "Blaster" or "Sasser". Try downloading some Windows patches, if that is the problem.

But if it does not "shutdown" but just powers off immediately, then it might be a hardware problem. Finding out the real reason will be really hard since you get no errors or notifications whatsoever.

Hope you'll find the solution.


----------



## MD_Willington (Jan 11, 2005)

RedArmy said:


> So i don't think its due to overheating.
> 
> Please help!!!! Will really apreciate. Thank You if you read this!


Only way to find out is to load some kind of utility that will track the cpu temperature and then run Prime 95.

What mainboard do you have?

Also another thing I'd do is physically inspect the components on the motherboard. Look at the Capacitors near the cpu socket. If they are bulging at the top then they are going bad, this can cause weird things to happen.

Here's a bad cap...









MD


----------

